# Grundfos comfort ease problem



## plumber Deuce (Aug 27, 2008)

Installed a comfort ease pump a few months back, customer said it worked great. Got a call from him last week, said t&p was leaking. I went out checked the water pressure 60 p.s.i. replaced t&p and seemed ok. Heater is two years old. He called back this morning said it was leaking again. The heater does not have an expansion tank, so maybe due to thermal expansion? I have installed dozens of these on heaters without expansion tanks with no problem, why this time?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Depending on pipe lengths, expansion affects every job differently. With a short system length you probably need an expansion tank. I had a house that was on a cistern tank. The home was fed by a grundfos cottage pump. The pump has an internal check valve in it. I had to install an expansion tank because the T&P would drip. Even though the pump does not pressure high enough to open the T&P the thermal expansion was enough.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Agreed, expansion tank all the way on this one


----------



## plumber Deuce (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input, it goes in tomorrow!


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Why a expansion tank and not a thermal expansion valve installed outdoors? I have seen many a waterlogged expansion tank that the HO has no clue there is a problem. If it is waterlogged, it may as well not even be there. I'm guessing that in a colder climate you guys don't have the option.


----------



## plumbtekkk (May 19, 2012)

is this on a closed looped system. PRV installed on building supply if so expansion tank needed. i've seen water pressure spiking above 180psi.


----------



## drainman (Apr 23, 2010)

*Drainman*

Agee expansion tank is needed.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Please don't bump threads that are 4 years old!


----------

